# iOS 8.1.2 Released/iPhone 6/Pairing



## Go Navy (Nov 28, 2013)

Apple has released another update, called iOS 8.1.2. I don't know what it fixes or improves, but I've installed it in my iPhone 6.

I recently replaced my iPhone 5 with an iPhone 6, and was able to pair the 6 after a couple of false starts due to my failure to follow the BMW somewhat ambiguous manual. 

I wanted to delete the old phone, but now I can't find it in the car's system to delete, although I saw it there when I paired the new phone. Maybe it snuck away on its own. The new phone has the same phone number as the old, which is the way most people do these things when upgrading to a newer phone.

The only issue so far is that my entire contact list is not automatically importing into the car. Certain addresses or phone numbers which I had previously entered manually are operative in the system. I have no idea what to do about that. I have not found a BMW menu item to make that happen. I've searched such exciting places as Settings, Options, Telephone, etc.


----------



## Go Navy (Nov 28, 2013)

Update: today I noticed the BMW was "updating" or transferring data, or something like that, when I went to Contacts. So I sat there for a couple of minutes to see if this would come to an end. It did; it was apparently uploading my contacts from my iPhone 6. 

Probably I did not give it time to do this when I paired the new iPhone 6 originally.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

I have noticed that idrive is pretty slow with initial uploads of contacts and music. Once done, things work ok. I feel like there have been several threads with concerns due to the failure to wait long enough. With a music disc I became very frustrated, trying multiple times and cussing a lot. Then I gave up and it all worked itself out.


----------



## rasputinj (Feb 13, 2014)

I noticed I can no longer connect via the apple lightning cable after my upgrade to 8.1.2.


----------



## Go Navy (Nov 28, 2013)

rasputinj said:


> I noticed I can no longer connect via the apple lightning cable after my upgrade to 8.1.2.


Weird. I don't use a lightning cable with my iPhone6 in the car. I'm running an old iPod Classic in mine with my entire music library on it. Which reminds me...I need to sync that Classic again with iTunes.


----------



## Rattle (Dec 23, 2014)

One of my buddies run into a problem like yours, he can't find the old phone in the car's system to delete. Perhaps, you can get some info from blmall.com. I don't know weather you choose the correct version about iphone.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

I had no issue in pairing my iPhone6 in my 320, infact it now plays music quicker once I hook it up to the Y cable then my iPhone4s did... I just wish I could stream music with my car.


----------

